# Plows for hire that Travel



## vatree (Feb 5, 2016)

I have some plow trucks, and a Tractor/Loader that can and will travel anywhere on the east coast for Guaranteed work. Feel free to text me and we can make arrangements. Devoted/Dedicated trucks to your sites. Fully Insured. Ready to work. 804-400-5242 
I have Contracts at home....but no snow coming here so can and will travel. 21 years experience. References available.


----------

